# F550 9' or 10'



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

May be purchasing a V-10 F550 this year and was wondering if it will handle a 10' plow well or should I stick with a 9'?? Is anybody running one with the V-10 and how do these trucks hold up to plowing and salting? Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

It can hold a 10' Boss HD or a 9' Fisher MC as recommended choices, I've seen them with 10' Fishers however. Or a 9'6'' V, yada yada yada


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Granted, my 550's are diesels, but they all have 11' on them. 

But then so do my 350's. 

Go with a 10'.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

dfd9;1629125 said:


> Granted, my 550's are diesels, but they all have 11' on them.
> 
> But then so do my 350's.
> 
> Go with a 10'.


an F350 with an 11 foot plow? who makes the plow? lets see a pic.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Will the truck be used primarily by owner or employee? What type of plowing would it be used for? Sander on it too?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

linckeil;1629176 said:


> an F350 with an 11 foot plow? who makes the plow? lets see a pic.


.......8611 is my guess

Hell I run a 10'6 on a little 250.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 9 ft on my 2wd F350 drw and found problems when Plowing and turning. Added wings so its almost 11ft wide now.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1629203 said:


> .......8611 is my guess
> 
> Hell I run a 10'6 on a little 250.


maybe it is an expandable or V plow. getting from site to site with an 11 foot straight blade on an F350 would be challenge, not to mention illegal in my area.


----------



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

It will be a 4x4 and also used for salting, 9 ft. dump bed. Will be used on a college campus roads and in parking lots. Employee driven, but by someone who is driving a larger dump truck now, we are downsizing to this size truck. We still have one large dump truck we are keeping. Thanks for all the info, sounds like it should handle a 10 ft. without problems. What are good 10 ft. plows for these trucks?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

In that application where the plow will be on the ground moving snow most of the time that the truck is moving (in other words not a lot of transport time) I think you should be fine with a 10ft MC. I would go with that or with a plow like an Everest or Tenco. Both make plows for 550s that are made for doing roads.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

linckeil;1629176 said:


> an F350 with an 11 foot plow? who makes the plow? lets see a pic.


LOL, not a standard 8611, but an 8611 LP.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

10 FT. MC is too much plow for that truck. IMHDAO


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rockvalley rob;1629297 said:


> It will be a 4x4 and also used for salting, 9 ft. dump bed. Will be used on a college campus roads and in parking lots. Employee driven, but by someone who is driving a larger dump truck now, we are downsizing to this size truck. We still have one large dump truck we are keeping. Thanks for all the info, sounds like it should handle a 10 ft. without problems. What are good 10 ft. plows for these trucks?


A Boss 10' is about 1300 pounds I believe, and a recommended choice. Fisher 10' is something like 1500 pounds.


----------

